# What should I do Bodykit or Brandnew ????



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi I am thinking about buying a new gto becuse of the body style (not the engine you can allways upgrade to 400) But should I get an 04 model and just put a body kit on it ? I can get an 04 for 19,995 and a good body kit for 3,000 and 700-1500 for a 430 I am seeking or should I get an 06,


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

The 04-06s generally look the same. The Sports Appearance Package was a factory body kit that was offered, but I think the take-up on the SAP was pretty low (IOW, you won't see very many with SAPs). The main body difference from 04 to 05/06 was the hood with scoops.

If you do get a GTO and a body kit, please get something tasteful. I know it would be your car, but I would hate to see a good muscle car blinged/pimped/riced out


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I would like to use the race version body kit with a smaller wing and some under body neon lights blue,a dark color. With some race wheels I am not into the chrome look to much cleaing I'm not lazy but my friends have some they clean there ever other day.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bye the 04 for that price. you can add more powere for the cost of the 05/06


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

rice :lol:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

chrisGTO said:


> rice :lol:


:agree :lol: :lol: :rofl: 
youy can do a bodykit but please no streetglows


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Not to be rude MJG- but you are not among your peers here . This is pretty much an older, more mature (usually ) crowd. Neon lights and wild body kits usually belong on hondahookup.com.
Joe
edit for clarification- I wasn't trying to say "go home kid, you're not welcome"- that's not it at all. Just saying you will not get a lot of people with the same tastes you have. Heh, 16 was a LONG time ago for many of us .


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

What in youre opinon is wrong with undebody llights (I did not mean neon but led lights, neon glow is tacky) as long as you don't put it on ever square inch of the car it looks nice, Well in my opinion


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

It's your ride. Dress it up how you'd like, and post some pics. Surprise us. We may say: "DAMN!:cool :cheers " or we may say "damn.:lol: :willy::lol: "


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Personally I'd opt for the 05/06 GTO, everything I've seen shows that the 04 didn't hold its resale value very well due to styling(or lack of the same) and its only worth what its worth no matter how much you spend on it, and for what your talking about spending you can slide into a good low mileage 05/06 GTO.

JUst a personal opinion, not meant to offend anyone in any way.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> Heh, 16 was a LONG time ago for many of us .


*I beg your pardon!!!!!! I distinctively remember being 16, like yesterday. Or so I thought I was :willy: It seems like I went to bed at 16 and woke up in my 40's. Where did those years go?* :confused :confused :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: x1000


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

I DO remember being 16. Let's just say that I graduated from high school since the turn of the millenium.  If the extra power is not what is important to you, then I would go for the 04 because you can save yourself several grand. The fact that the resale value is not as good on the 04 actually helps you (at least for now and if you plan on keeping it for a while) because somebody else has already taken the bulk of the immediate depreciation on the car. It really just depends on how much money you have/are willing to dish out. You will LOVE it no matter which year you buy.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *I beg your pardon!!!!!! I distinctively remember being 16, like yesterday. Or so I thought I was :willy: It seems like I went to bed at 16 and woke up in my 40's. Where did those years go?* :confused :confused :confused


Haha- I am only 33, but 16 was a long time ago to me when I think of lifes changes along the way!!! I do, at times, catch myself saying "eightee... twenty fo... uh 33" when people ask my age like I just realized it lol...
Joe


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

When I was 16 I could spell, type, _and_ punctuate in clear English!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I graduated high school when that kid was born!:willy: Man that seems like yesterday.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Groucho said:


> When I was 16 I could spell, type, _and_ punctuate in clear English!


I agree- it makes my ies hert reding this stuf


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

C'mon, neon has GOT to increase output by 5hp at least! Add some stickers, and you're well on your way to 500 hp...

Just our opinion, but spend your money on real performance. Don't crap out the car, I'm beggin' ya...!:willy:  :confused 

Jim M


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

One thing I do want to say though, when it comes to mods and such:

If this is your first performance car (in the case of the original poster, should he get a GTO it would be), and you insist on getting a performance car at a young age without getting some driving experience under your belt, please drive the car stock for quite a while until you get a handle on the performance and a proper respect for it *before* modding it to make it faster. Who knows, maybe it would be sufficient and you could save some money, if anything?


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Again, spoken like a wiseman. I'm coming from Turbo Saabs, in the range of 250 to 300 hp. 400 is plenty for me for now. It'll be a LONG time before I start tweeking...

JM


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

:cheers Many, if not most, of us on this board have had performance cars previously. For some, we may have had at least one faster prior car (Kwiksti probably takes the cake here ), for others, maybe not quite as quick, but we still have a handle on the performance. Occasionally we get a member who is a first timer.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

quick response...new to this forum. But, I have to add that I just got back from Laconia Bike week and I saw plenty of old dudes with lights on their harleys and choppers. why not on a gto (not my taste) if it isn't gonna get you pulled over?


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

The following is just my personal opinion and is not a blanket statement for everyone:

Body kits, custom paint jobs, light jobs etc can be done tastefully. It depends on the exact kit/paint/components, the car, etc.

However, the majority I see done are, IMO, bad looking (bad as in negative bad,not good bad ). While it is, in the end, up to the owner what they do with their car, I still have my right to say I don't like it. And when the car is anything but a cheapish common car (ie Civic, Escort etc), it is, IMO, a shame when a nice car gets modified in a tacky way. Especially in cases where it would take a lot of work to undo the mods.

For example, I've seen a 1960's Impala in a car mag --a nice muscle car if original. But this car had the top chopped off and an aftermarket convertible top put on it. The convertible top was done in a leopard print. The car was lowered with hydraulics, and had those small rims with some spacer or something to make the tires stick out from the side of the car. Holes were cut in the side of the car so that fake side exhaust could run out and down the side (the real exhaust still continued underneath). The car had sparkle green paint, shiny gold rims, and the seats were ripped out and replaced with leopard print ones. I felt saddened, as a 60's Impala could be a nice car, but instead, this one could not be put to original condition without a ton of work, should someone else buy it.

In the end, it boils down to: it is the owner's right to do what they want with their car. But that doesn't mean I have to like it.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Clueless said:


> :cheers Many, if not most, of us on this board have had performance cars previously. For some, we may have had at least one faster prior car (Kwiksti probably takes the cake here ), for others, maybe not quite as quick, but we still have a handle on the performance. Occasionally we get a member who is a first timer.



. I have had many, many cars lol... I could have paid cash for my house and retired by now with the money I pissed away on modding cars only to get bored and sell them shortly after .
Joe


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

I think you'd be crazy to spend that kind of money on an 04, trying to upgrade it. There's more than just the motor and body that they changed, suspension and brakes were upgraded too. Further, the second you drive it, it's a 2 year old car, and the depreciation will be more than any upfront savings. You can buy a new 06 around here right now for 28 grand. Why spend 24ish for an upgraded two year old one that will be worth high teens the second you put miles on it?


----------

